# Nixon The Dork!



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

I blame my new friends... yes you lot! ... just two months ago I was a happy go lucky bloke with one watch I used and a box at the back of my wardrobe with some old watches I no longer wore... Things are different now... almost every day the postman seem to bring me something new and my wallet is much much lighter, but I am still happy!






























Anyway my latest addition was something that I would never have expect to want... I had decided I didnt want and more quartz watches without really knowing why I didnt want them. Ive since rationalised it as I hate the tick of the seconds hand... especially the 'special' Swatch sound! So it looks like digitals are OK... cool!

A while back Roy provided me with a Yes K300 - which I will review when I get some real time and I have to say that it is stunning, so much more than a watch... get one you wont be dissapointed!

Anyway, I was looking about and was tempted with a Vtech and an Jungans Mega 100 but somehow found The Dork by a company called Nixon... Now they seem to be very cool n trendy with the skaters and I thought for the silly money that they are that I would get one and whilst its not top notch it is very good for what it is.



Case is stainless, with mineral glass and it has a leather strap (28.5mm all the way along!). It digital with red display which is a bit hard to see and its not waterproof - which with me will be its undoing, im sure! Its actually very comfortable on the wrist, suprisingly so considering its size... but its selling point is that it talks... naff but it does amuse me... you get 3 different voices and I think it has a girls voice for PM and mans for AM... maybe you can set that but ive not worked that out. it has 3 different alarm voices. One is Tony Hawk (The skater) singing James brown's get on up! and ones a sexy girl and theres one other... im a bit vague as ive not tried them yet...









Ok its perhaps a bit naff (I think its meant to be!) but its a lot of fun for a bit and for about 50quid landed I thought it was great. Im sure Rich will have one of these within a week, if hes not got one already...







I dont think he'll be dissapointed!


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Ya get me









Love it!!


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Dude! Ive be doin front side nose grinds all mornin... Er, fek, my voice has changed and I cant speak properly.. im taking this thing off...!


----------



## rodiow (Nov 6, 2004)

Yo dude I had one of those !!, I had the metal Dork Great looking watches !!

All I will say is they are very fond of finding sharp objects almost akin to a magnet that will love to home in on that brushed stainless case and leave its mark,

look out for metal beer trays on a bar ,door locks , car doors and pretty much every sticky out object that are queing up to have a go at your fine looking Dork watch


----------



## JonW (Mar 23, 2005)

Cheers for the warnings Rod! I guess thats cos the case is huge...









It really is a gret fun watch and very well made it seems. more comfy than I thought and veryone wants to have a go at pushing the button on no one believes its name!


----------



## Xantiagib (Apr 22, 2005)

Now you'll want one of those 1970s original red LED ones....

you'll see, more watches, lighter wallet.... like you said.... you can run but you can't hide.... you have the watch pox!


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

The Dork IS cool, definitely.

It is a battery eater, needs a new one every 3-4 months even if you don't let it talk all the time.

I have links to a review, and to a thread discussing battery life and a way to improve it, but I'm not allowed to post them here...

anyone interested can find them in the Digital Watch Forum (not with google), or just PM me.

BTW: don't miss the 9 secret voice messages (hint: look at the inner side of the bracelet of a METAL Dork).

And no, it's not possible to set the voices - male=AM, female=PM.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

kateshitikano links are not allowed to commercial sites or other watch forums: so if it's your own review on your own personal non comercial web site link away.

Or cut and paste it here

btw that is a cool watch even if I don't like digi, I bet Alex would love it.


----------



## kateshitikano (Apr 19, 2005)

pg tips said:


> kateshitikano links are not allowed to commercial sites or other watch forums: so if it's your own review on your own personal non comercial web site link away.


I wrote it, it's non commercial, but on a watch forum and also not my own site. Close, but no cigar. And it's only a small part of an interesting thread, so I can't just copy-paste. Sorry.


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That is a coo-el watch! Right out of Space:1999/Rollerball/UFO or any other Gerry Anderson endeavour!

Gotta go find one. Or maybe I'll just lie down for a bit


----------

